# Scilly Isles



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi

Trying to think of somewhere nice for a holiday, has anyone been to Scilly Isles?  Wasn't sure whether to have a week there or do a few days in Cornwall and a few days there.

I've not been on holiday for about 5 years so want to make it as nice as possible!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Personally would do a few days in Cornwall and then a few days Scilly Isles.

I used to live in Penzance/Newlyn 

T xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i love cornwall, but i have never been to the scilly isles, i have heard they are gorgeous and almost tropical, everytime we go down to cornwall we say we will get a trip to the scilly isles in but then we never do   never mind we are going again in september so maybe this year we will 

pam xx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

we went to scilly isles for our honeymoon 4 years ago, was fabulous and are planning to return for our 5 year anniversary next year. we did the fly cruise, where you fly over and get ferry back. we stayed in the tower on st marys then did day trips to the out islands, was a great week, but not cheap.
we got married in perranporth so was handy place to go. 
but i am biased as i am a cornish girl and my family are there still


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Tashja I think we will go for Cornwall & Scilly Isles - think the Isles for the whole trip would work out a bit expensive!! 

Wendy your honeymoon sounds fantastic, how romantic 

Saphy if I make it there will let you know how it is!

Oh I just want to get something booked now


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep - think a few days here and a few days there is best   

There is loads to see and do in Cornwall as it is !!!

T xx


----------

